# IP-Header manipulieren



## flossy (22. Okt 2009)

Ist es möglich bei einer Verbindung über Sockets den *IP-Header* zu manipulieren?


----------



## musiKk (22. Okt 2009)

Nein.


----------



## flossy (22. Okt 2009)

thx!


----------

